# Hilfe bei Kompaktkühlerentscheidung



## hambam (8. Juli 2012)

*Hilfe bei Kompaktkühlerentscheidung*

Ja ich weiß komisches langes Wort in der Überschrift aber egal!
Es geht um folgendes: Hab hier im Forum ein Angebot einer Corsair H70 für 40€ bekommen. Dabei sind zwei Lüfter (xigmatek xlf-f1253) und jegliches Zubehör. Die Kühlung soll meinen 2500k auf niedrigen Temperaturen halten wurde aber schon 1 1/2 Jahre genutzt. Laut Corsair's Homepage gibt es 5 Jahre Garantie aber der Verkäufer hat die Rechnung nicht mehr. Was meint ihr? Zuschlagen oder nicht ? Wenn nein habt ihr dann noch Alternativen im Preissegment bis 70€ ?


----------



## FreezerX (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kompaktkühlerentscheidung*

Wenn du Platz im Gehäuse hast, würde ich einen Thermalright HR-02 Macho nehmen.
Der kostet 35€, ist neu, hat damit Garantie und ist auch stark und leise.

Wenn dein Gehäuse nicht breit genug ist, empfehle ich einen be quiet! TopFlow SR1. 

Beide Kühler schaffen sicher 4,4GHz und sind im Idle und bei mäßiger Last sehr leise.


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kompaktkühlerentscheidung*

Wenn du ne Kompaktwakü willst und nicht genug Platz im Gehäuse für nen Macho o.ä. hast würd ich auf jeden Fall zuschlagen 
Hab selber ne ~1 Jahr alte H70 mit 2 NB PLPS, Restzubehör und den Corsair-Lüftern für 60€ hier im Board gekauft.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kompaktkühlerentscheidung*

Das gehört afiak in diesen Thread:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html.

Nur in ultraflachen PC zu empfhelen sonst einen guten Lukü.


----------



## hambam (8. Juli 2012)

Hab den ausgesucht, weil ich leider keinen Low Profile Corsair Vengeance Ram hab...


----------



## Uter (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kompaktkühlerentscheidung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das gehört afiak in diesen Thread:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html.


 Genau. 

-CLOSED-


----------

